# difference between a left and right handed plow plane?



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I know there has to be an obvious reason, but what is it? sorry for the dumb question. but I want to get a really nice plow plane and I have been looking at the Veritas small plow plane and I really like but do I need both or just the one I am confused!


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

from the copy on LV's site:
" ... and is available in right- and left-hand versions to match your dominant hand."

I would add that, although a plowed groove is almost never a show surface, I suppose if one had both models, they could choose the one that would let them plow with the grain.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

okay thanks, that's what I thought, I just couldn't understand why I would want both LOL. I figure I could just go to the other end of the board to plane. thanks


----------



## ballsofclay (Jan 29, 2014)

Having both allows you to plane in either direction according to grain direction.

Last night I was talking to a buddy of mine and playing with some of our tools and we were trying to figure out what it would take to make a plow plane that is reversible. We could never come up with a way to make the fence and depth stop work on the other side without interfering with the adjustment mechanism.


----------

